# 325i rear jack points



## AV8ER (Jan 10, 2002)

Where is the best placement for the jack to lift the rear end of the car up? Also how much oil is left if you drain it up on ramps? I am debating which is a better method, through the drain or through an oil extractor.

Thanks


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

*2 options*

You can use the side jacking points that are meant for use w/ the spare tire jack or you can use the brace that goes underneath the rear diff.

As far as "better" method for oil extracting-- using an extractor is much easier and much less messy-- and if you warm up the engine a bit before doing it you'lll probably get 99% of the oil out. Some people say that bottom draining gets more of the "gunk" out-- but I don't think that's necessarily true if you extract warm oil-- the gunk should already be in circulation. To play it safe-- do the interim oil changes (5k or 7k intervals) w/ an extractor and bottom drain every 15k or so.


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Here's my feedback on the extractor.

Totally worth the money!

My Oil Extractor page


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Chipster said:


> *Here's my feedback on the extractor.
> 
> Totally worth the money!
> *


A question about the oil extractor. The one you have has a capacity of about 6 quarts, is that right? The manual for my xi says that nearly 8 quarts are sloshing around in my engine. I would guess that I'd have to pull the extractor out before the container fills, empty the container and then get the last couple quarts out. Woudl it be difficult to pull the extractor out without making a mess while it's still sucking oil?

Thanks!


----------



## AnotherTi325Ci (Jan 6, 2002)

*both about the same*

I've changed the oil twice so far on my '01 325Ci. First with the extractor at 4500 miles. Second by jacking the car up, draining it (and then lowering it again to get the last drops out) and got the same amount of oil out when I changed it at 9000 miles.

From now on, it's just the extractor for me.


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

There is an 8 quart extractor. It's a little different than mine, and less expensive.

Check out this link for the details on the 8 quart extractor. You may also want to check with Ripsnort, he is using this one.

Oil Extractor $25

Good luck!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Chipster, thanks!


----------

